# Turkey tactics



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You are pussyfooting through the woods, you stop and yelp, and a bird answers not to far off. You do not know what's up ahead, it is 9:30 morning. What would you do?
1) Stop, hide up and start calling?
2) Continue on your way, calling and looking for the bird?
3) Be silent for a couple of minutes, call again and if he answers again, try to determine if the bird is moving or holding?
4) Immediately check your iPhone and if you have service, text your wife with a bawdy proposition.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If I'm in a good place I'll set up and try to call the bird in. Not knowing the lay of the land ahead of you is a bad thing as turkeys will not cross certain obstacles. They usually need a clean cut rout to where you are. Is there is a fence, a creek bottom, a ditch, thick trees in the way, or what? If you don't know the lay of the land it could be a crap shoot. I've also learned that turkeys are like elk, they are either coming in or they're not. Give the set-up 30-45 minutes and see how the bird responds. What the bird does next will determine what I do next.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like to try and keep a decent setup spot in mind whenever I calling for when they fire up close; it really helps to have a hidey hole to dive into. 

By your described parameters, I'd very quickly get set up and try to call him in for a quick kill. If he failed to come in after a bit, a lot of other factors would come into play on determining my next course of action.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd sit down where I was and and give it 15-20 minutes before I even called again. Listen close for the spit and drum of a bird coming in silent. If that bird is already close, he certainly knows where I am. If nothing happens in about twenty minutes then I'll start blowing his socks off with my calling. Of course, I grew up hunting hard pressured Easterns who are a lot less forgiving on the over-calling thing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

birdman said:


> I'd sit down where I was and and give it 15-20 minutes before I even called again. Listen close for the spit and drum of a bird coming in silent. If that bird is already close, he certainly knows where I am. If nothing happens in about twenty minutes then I'll start blowing his socks off with my calling. Of course, I grew up hunting hard pressured Easterns who are a lot less forgiving on the over-calling thing.


I hear ya. If these birds in Utard were half as smart as the ones back east nobody in this state would ever kill one. Including me! :evil: I hunted West Virginia for a week my very first time and I think if those birds back there could smell you'd never kill one.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys what's your correct answer? Just curious as only hunted Turkeys once. 

I would probably do 3. That is what we did two years ago when I got mine.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Assuming you don't have cell service, I would most likely get hid up and give him a call or two and try to figure out what he is doing. Normally around 9:30 he is still moving around a little and you need to know his direction. Good chance he will come into see you and if he's hot(a quick urgent response to your call), get set up quick cause he might come running in. In an hour or two he might be lounging around and be a little reluctant to come right in. An hour earlier he's probably still "working"( as they say..."henned up") some hens and won't travel to far from them on a chance to get lucky. If he sounds to be moving off, follow him and keep working him or if you're a young guy, try and get around in front of him. If he's not and won't move...you can try a couple different things...try a sneak, at first just a little closer (God, be careful, he's got really great eyes and will run off if he spot's you) and give him another call or two. Sometimes by changing positions he'll decide to come take a look. You might even try a lateral move, sometimes just the position change will get him moving...remember, you're a hen and hens do walk around. And if all else fails, try to sneak in for a shot. Oh, one more thing and this happens a lot...He may NOT be alone! Many times only one of the toms might come in...one bird will hold and continue to call while the other comes sneakin in and catchs you off guard...so...give that second bird time to get in before you make your next move.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I hear ya. If these birds in Utard were half as smart as the ones back east nobody in this state would ever kill one. Including me! :evil: I hunted West Virginia for a week my very first time and I think if those birds back there could smell you'd never kill one.


If they transplanted easterns from my home stomping grounds out here, a lot of hunters would plumb give up turkey hunting after a few lessons. :lol:

I think some of them can smell, the only sure way to kill those is off the roost tree. :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt B said:


> BPturkeys what's your correct answer? Just curious as only hunted Turkeys once.
> 
> I would probably do 3. That is what we did two years ago when I got mine.


Matt, you most likely lucked out on that deal, I and many others have had birds charge in after the intial call, I never ever call to a bird twice in a row without getting set up, it sucks getting busted.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

My friend who called him in grew up hunting them in Virginia. He figured the one I bagged was two year old jake. We had five talking at one time. 

Lucky.....for sure! Had no decoy, no blind, just hid behind some sage brush when he walked down to us. 

I'm amazed they are like this in the spring. During the muzzy hunt, I've had them walk ten feet in front of me. Look at me and just keep walking.......


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Matt B said:


> My friend who called him in grew up hunting them in Virginia. He figured the one I bagged was two year old jake. We had five talking at one time.
> 
> Lucky.....for sure! Had no decoy, no blind, just hid behind some sage brush when he walked down to us.
> 
> I'm amazed they are like this in the spring. During the muzzy hunt, I've had them walk ten feet in front of me. Look at me and just keep walking.......


You gotta love those young dumb love struck Rios, they are easy prey sometimes. :lol:


----------

